# Trivia 11/6



## luckytrim (Nov 6, 2018)

trivia 11/6
DID YOU KNOW...
The typical lead pencil can draw a line 35 miles long before  the carbon is
used up.

1. What does the Turkish word, ‘Kismet’ mean ?
2. 'Duke Of Earl'? Original artist?
3. Which European ruler was known as "Il Duce"?
4. If a laboratory experiment needs to separate substances of  differing
densities, what lab tool would they use ?
5. What singer  became mayor of Palm Springs and was elected  in 1994 to the 
U.S. House of Representatives?
6. You own a DAB radio. What do the initials DAB stand  for?
7. At the 1912 Stockholm Olympic Games, Jim Thorpe won the  pentathlon and 
decathlon. For what reason was he stripped of these  titles?
8. Which novel begins: "These two very old people are the  father and mother 
of Mr. Bucket."?
(Bonus; Who wrote it ?)
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Pet Boa constrictors a vulnerable to ‘Mad Snake  Disease’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Fate or Destiny
2. Gene Chandler
3. Mussolini
4. Centrifuge
5. Sonny bono
6.  Digital Audio Broadcasting
7.  Violated the amateur status rule
8.  'Charlie & the Chocolate Factory'
(  Roald Dahl )
TRUTH !!
A mysterious, new "mad snake disease" causes captive pythons  and boas to tie
themselves in knots. Other symptoms include "stargazing,"  which is when
snakes stare upwards for long periods of time. Snake experts  believe a
rodent virus causes the fatal disease.


----------

